# Doble negación?



## Trans25

Hola a todos!

Mi pregunta es: puedo utilizar niemand y kein en la misma frase o es una doble negación????

In der ganzen Strasse hat *niemand kein* Licht

oder

In der ganzen Strasse *hat niemand Licht*

Muchísimas gracias!


----------



## Christos

Es una doble negación.

Cuando quieres decir que nadie tiene luz, tienes que utilizar simplemente  "niemand hat Licht" .

La otra alternativa con "niemand" y "kein" significa que todos tienen luz.

Saludos


----------



## Trans25

Vielen Dank!


----------



## sokol

Doble negación existe en alemán pero no es correcto en lengua estándar - "Hochdeutsch" no tiene doble negación.

Pues, es posible que oyes doble negación usado en el sentido de una negación pero eso es lenguaje coloquial o dialecto.


----------



## Estopa

sokol said:


> Doble negación existe en alemán pero no es correcto en lengua estándar - "Hochdeutsch" no tiene doble negación.
> 
> Pues, es posible que oyes doble negación usado en el sentido de una negación pero eso es lenguaje coloquial o dialecto.



¿Tienes algún ejemplo de uso de la doble negación en alemán? 
¿En qué dialecto(s) se utiliza?
Muchas gracias. No tengo conciencia de haber escuchado la doble negación en alemán.

Saludos


----------



## sokol

Estopa said:


> ¿Tienes algún ejemplo de uso de la doble negación en alemán?
> ¿En qué dialecto(s) se utiliza?
> Muchas gracias. No tengo conciencia de haber escuchado la doble negación en alemán.
> 
> Saludos


Se uso en dialectos Austriacos y Bavaricos (y otros, pero esos son los que conozco mejor); eso es importante para comprender pero estudiantes evidente han de uso lengua estándar (sin dolble negación).

Für den Fall, dass mein Spanisch zu fehlerhaft ist, um verstanden zu werden: besonders in österreichischen und bayerischen Dialekten (aber sicher auch in anderen, für diese kann ich's aber sicher sagen) ist doppelte Verneinung durchaus üblich.
Lerner sollen natürlich in jedem Fall doppelte Verneinung meiden, es ist meines Erachtens aber gut zu wissen, dass diese von Muttersprachlern (in manchen Regionen) durchaus verwendet wird.

Ejemplo - Austriaco:
Eine doppelte Verneinung ist noch lang *keine *Bejahung *nicht*.
(»Es gibt *koa *Katz *net*, die wo in *koan *Heastoi *net *neikimmt.«) <-- Mir fällt erst jetzt auf: "neikimmt" ist eindeutig bayerisch, ansonsten könnte der Satz aber genausogut österreichisch sein.


----------



## Estopa

Vielen Dank!


----------

